# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Penta Cafe - không gian dành cho teen - penta cafe

## thuyhy_87

Thêm một địa chỉ cà phê mới dành cho giới trẻ Hà thành trong mùa hè nóng bức. Với những sắc màu rất dễ thương và không gian riêng tư, Penta café rất thích hợp cho các cặp đôi hẹn hò.


Ấn tượng nhất khi bạn bước vào Penta là sắc màu dễ thương tràn ngập. Quán có ba tầng, mỗi tầng mang một phong cách khác nhau.

Tầng 1 nhỏ thôi, đơn giản chỉ là nơi pha chế đồ uống. Bước lên tầng 2, bạn sẽ bắt gặp những bộ bàn ghế cách điệu cùng các loại gối ôm đủ màu sắc, tạo cảm giác thoải mái cho teen khi đến đây ngồi tán gẫu, nghỉ ngơi hoặc thậm chí là học bài. Ngoài ra, chủ quán còn thiết kế nhiều bàn ghế đôi, đó là những góc dành riêng cho các cặp bạn trẻ muốn tìm giây phút gần gũi, lãng mạn bên nhau.

Tầng 3 thì hoàn toàn là không gian ngồi bệt, phù hợp cho các teen tám chuyện thoải mái. Tại đây, đặt sẵn rất nhiều đồ vật rất dễ thương để teen tha hồ pose hình cùng nhau. Bên cạnh đó, Penta café còn có nhiều trò chơi thú vị cho mọi người vừa nhâm nhi đồ uống vừa thư giãn, xả stress.

Thực đơn của quán khá phong phú, giá cả vừa phải, thích hợp để bạn có một nơi hẹn hò, tán gẫu mà không phải lo lắng quá nhiều cho túi tiền.





















_Địa chỉ: Quán Penta Café, 48 Cửa Bắc, Hà Nội._

>> *Bản đồ cho địa điểm quán Penta Cafe*




(Theo BĐVN)
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## dung89

quán này xinh xắn đáng yêu quá

----------

